# Prayers for Pops Updated 7/11/19 post #135



## bmudd14474 (Apr 12, 2019)

I just got a phone call from @pops6927 that he has had another stroke and this time it was in his brain stem.

I know he has been thru alot already so please pray for him that he is able to recover from this one without much setback in his life.

I know Pops will appreciate it.


----------



## Big Glenn (Apr 12, 2019)

Prayers sent


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 12, 2019)

That is very sad news.
 Thoughts and Prayers go out to Pops and all family and friends.


----------



## gotarace (Apr 12, 2019)

Heal Quickly Pops....Prayers and Positive Vibes Sent!!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 12, 2019)

Hate to hear that.

Prayers for him and his family


----------



## Fran (Apr 12, 2019)

Positive thoughts & vibes being sent across The Pond.


----------



## GATOR240 (Apr 12, 2019)

On their way. get better soon!


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 12, 2019)

Hate to hear that my thoughts and prayers go out to Pops and his family.
He is a strong man hopefully he can overcome this


----------



## JC in GB (Apr 12, 2019)

So sorry to hear about Pops.  Hoping for a speedy recovery for you Pops!  Godspeed!


----------



## link (Apr 12, 2019)

Sorry to hear this. Hoping he has a speedy recovery!


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 12, 2019)

Prayers up! Get well Pops.


----------



## hardcookin (Apr 12, 2019)

Prayers for Pops...brain stem stroke is not good.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 12, 2019)

Thought are with Pop's and the family. The man was blessed with strength and multiple lives for all the good he's done. I'm sure he has a couple more...JJ


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Apr 12, 2019)

Thoughts and prayers to pops and family.


----------



## kit s (Apr 12, 2019)

He has my prayer (s).


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 12, 2019)

will say a prayer for pop's and family


----------



## bill ace 350 (Apr 12, 2019)

Get well quick.

I pass by where your old store used to be everyday.

prayers


----------



## cooker613 (Apr 12, 2019)

Absolutely will include pops and his family in my prayers for a refuah schlema ( a complete and speedy recovery)


----------



## daveomak (Apr 12, 2019)

I hate to hear that.

Prayers to Pops and his family.....   Don't give up Pops....  Whip it....


----------



## tropics (Apr 12, 2019)

OMG Pops please hang in there,you are a great asset to this forum. Prayers from my family 
Richie


----------



## SGMan (Apr 12, 2019)

Life is short.  
May you heal quickly Pops.  You are in our thoughts.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2019)

Hang in there Pops!!
A lot of guys are following your methods, and we all love your Posts.
A Ton of Prayers are coming your way & many of them are from Macungie, PA.

Bear


----------



## bbqbrett (Apr 12, 2019)

Prayers have been sent.  Get better Pops!


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 12, 2019)

Healing thoughts to Pops sent from FL. Prayers sent.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Apr 12, 2019)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## motocrash (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## nearthegrove (Apr 12, 2019)

A true mentor to all of us, prayers and healing thoughts are on their way.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 12, 2019)

Sad News but prayers for POPS and family.
Give a coat of that brine and you'll be cured.

Warren


----------



## mikelens (Apr 12, 2019)

Keeping Pops in our prayers.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 12, 2019)

Pop's hang in there bud . Thinking of you and yours . Get well .


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 12, 2019)

Just now seeing this...tough break for pops...hate to hear it. Hang in there pops...praying for you.


----------



## greatfx1959 (Apr 12, 2019)

prayers going up now..................


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 12, 2019)

Praying for you and your family Pops


----------



## wimpy69 (Apr 12, 2019)

Thoughts are with you


----------



## Murray (Apr 12, 2019)

Speedy recovery


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 12, 2019)

Prayers, wishes, and good thoughts for Pops are on their way.


----------



## mosparky (Apr 12, 2019)

Prayers going up from here.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Apr 12, 2019)

Praying for you Pops. God has a plan.


----------



## phantom krankor (Apr 12, 2019)

Best prayers and wishes to him and his family.


----------



## civilsmoker (Apr 12, 2019)

For pops I family & friends!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 12, 2019)

Sorry I'm late Pops.  Just saw this.
Our prayers are sent and will continue to be sent.
You can beat this!!!
Gary


----------



## disco (Apr 13, 2019)

Best wishes and support for one of my heroes.


----------



## forktender (Apr 13, 2019)

Prayers up.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 13, 2019)

Hang in there old man. I am sending you all my positive energy my friend.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 13, 2019)

Prayers on the way. Hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 13, 2019)

Here's hoping for a speedy recovery Pops!


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 13, 2019)

Prayers sent...hoping for a speedy full recovery Pops.

Chris


----------



## schlotz (Apr 13, 2019)

You can do this Pops...payers sent!


----------



## ronf (Apr 13, 2019)

Prayers to Pop and his family


----------



## buzzy (Apr 13, 2019)

Hopes of a full & speedy recovery 
Prayers sent from me & my family to you & yours 

The Smiths


----------



## actech (Apr 13, 2019)

Prayers for pops and family


----------



## bobrap (Apr 13, 2019)

Prayers for a fast and complete recovery!


----------



## xray (Apr 13, 2019)

Pops, get well soon!!


----------



## drdon (Apr 13, 2019)

Praying for both you and your family Pops! Never give up. 
Don


----------



## dr k (Apr 13, 2019)

Positive thoughts sent his way.


----------



## radioguy (Apr 13, 2019)

Just saw this.  Pops praying for you, may you be healed and have no adverse effects.
Things do happen for a reason, its Gods plan.

Bless you and your family.

RG


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 13, 2019)

Thoughts and prayers to you and your fam Pop's.


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 13, 2019)

Prayers outbound.


----------



## Braz (Apr 13, 2019)

And add my thoughts, concerns and best wishes for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Polka (Apr 13, 2019)

Prayed


----------



## zammy758 (Apr 13, 2019)

Thoughts and prayers headed to you and your family Pops.


----------



## Norwester55 (Apr 14, 2019)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery Pops!


----------



## mike243 (Apr 14, 2019)

Prayers Sent and will continue until no longer needed


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 14, 2019)

This is the worst news I could come home to... Pops...  Get well soon as you have done a few times already... YOU are a strong man and can overcome this...  God can't have you yet as there many things I've still yet to learn from you...

God Bless my Friend with prayers going out to all involved...


----------



## doubles shooter (Apr 14, 2019)

Thoughts and prayers from Western NY. Get well soon.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 14, 2019)

We will keep Pops and his family in our prayers.


----------



## gary s (Apr 14, 2019)

Prayers from East Texas, Get well soon my friend

Gary


----------



## tnchevypits (Apr 15, 2019)

Hate to hear that for anyone. Prayers sent for him and Family


----------



## pit of despair (Apr 15, 2019)

Prayers for Pops.
Teddy


----------



## bluebombersfan (Apr 15, 2019)

Hope for a speedy recovery!


----------



## toysejr (Apr 15, 2019)

Prayers Sent !!


----------



## werdwolf (Apr 16, 2019)

May God bring his healing touch to you, and his peace that transcends all of our understanding to you and your family,

Ed


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 16, 2019)

Prayers for you and your family. I hope you have a speedy recovery and come back soon!


----------



## Polka (Apr 16, 2019)

Does anybody have an update on Pops??


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 16, 2019)

Just saw this. Strokes are horrendous and have touched my family badly several times. Prayers for Pops and his family.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 17, 2019)

Yes, strokes are horrendous. It took my mom last year. Has there been any updates?


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 17, 2019)

Checking in for any updates bmud.....let us know if you hear anything....thanks. Hang in there pops.


----------



## coolkayaker (Apr 17, 2019)

Prayers going out to Pops and and family. I hope and pray for a full recovery. Hang in there...


----------



## texomakid (Apr 17, 2019)

Power in numbers. Pop's we're all thinking about ya. Speedy Recovery and all my positive energy to you.


----------



## crazzycajun (Apr 18, 2019)

Sorry I missed this prayers pops. You have given so much to the smf community get well soon


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 18, 2019)

Coolkayaker Thanks for the like it is appreciated. 

Warren


----------



## ksblazer (Apr 18, 2019)

Get well Pop's

Were all pulling for you


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 18, 2019)

Prayers have been sent for you, Pops...


----------



## mneeley490 (Apr 18, 2019)

You've got more meat to smoke, Pops. Hang in there!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 18, 2019)

Talked to Pops today. He will be in the hospital doing rehab for 2 weeks. When he gets out it will be a bit before he can get back to somewhat of a normal life. Still having double vision and balance issues.

He sounded way better and was in good spirits.

Thanks


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 19, 2019)

Thank you for the update bmudd


----------



## mike243 (Apr 19, 2019)

Good to hear he is on the road to recovery, prayers continued till no longer needed


----------



## Norwester55 (Apr 19, 2019)

Good to hear, thanks for the update bmudd.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 19, 2019)

Now that right there is good news. 

Chris


----------



## Steve H (Apr 19, 2019)

That's good to hear. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2019)

Thank You for the Update, Brian!!

Hang in there Pops---More prayers on the way!

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 19, 2019)

Thanks Brian...JJ


----------



## Fran (Apr 19, 2019)

Thank you very much for the update, Bmudd. Do hope the double vision clears for Pops very soon, the rest will come gradually.


----------



## kit s (Apr 19, 2019)

Thanks for up date....will still pray for him though, as he still got a ways to go, though I feel it will be positive.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 19, 2019)

Brian Thanks for the up date.

Warren


----------



## tag0401 (Apr 19, 2019)

Will be keeping him in my prayers!


----------



## bbqbrett (Apr 19, 2019)

That is good news!  Keep the prayers going now for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Apr 19, 2019)

Prayers for Pops and his family. Get well Pops, you have a lot more meat to cook!!


----------



## dr k (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## fullborebbq (Apr 20, 2019)

Thoughts and prayers to pops and family.


----------



## Polka (Apr 20, 2019)

Much Obliged, Brian, for the update.  
R


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 21, 2019)

Pops, Hoping you have a quick and full recovery!


----------



## bacon_crazy510 (Apr 23, 2019)

I've been gone for a while, so I just read this bad news. My thoughts go out to Pops and his family. Stay strong, and get well soon!


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 23, 2019)

Pops, sounds as you have a road to recovery.  God Speed to smoke and cure again.
Stay with us.
You have many more students to guide.

Stroke can be a very harsh diagnosis.  Lost both parents to strokes (mother's was complicated by terminal cancer).


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 24, 2019)

Pops just called me. Said he is doing better and he will be in Rehab until May 10th.


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 24, 2019)

bmudd14474 said:


> Pops just called me. Said he is doing better


Good news! Get better, Pops!


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 24, 2019)

Glad to hear he is doing better still praying for him


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 24, 2019)

Thanks for keeping us updated Brian.

Warren


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 24, 2019)

Thanks Brian.  Sure been hoping.
Gary


----------



## daveomak (Apr 24, 2019)

............


----------



## mikelens (Apr 25, 2019)

Glad to hear Pops is doing better. Wishing him all the best.


----------



## Polka (May 25, 2019)

Okay -- we're about two weeks past this therapy rehab -- any new "news?"  
R


----------



## mooncusser (May 26, 2019)

Best wishes to Pops and his family.

I'm new to this forum but can sympathize due to 2 family members surviving strokes. Wishing Pops all the best!


----------



## hoity toit (May 27, 2019)

Prayers for a speedy recovery. Pops, we all are thinking of you and pulling for you. 

HT


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 27, 2019)

Pops is back in the hospital. Heart attack this time. Keep praying


----------



## indaswamp (May 27, 2019)

will do bmudd...tough break. More prayers and good vibes...


----------



## Fueling Around (May 27, 2019)

F Bomb
Some get dealt really bad hands in life.
Hopes and prayers


----------



## jcam222 (May 27, 2019)

Prayers here , sure feel bad for Pops.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (May 27, 2019)

I'm really sorry to hear that.  I'll keep him in my prayers.


----------



## noboundaries (May 27, 2019)

Oh, man. Prayers and Angels sent.


----------



## pineywoods (May 27, 2019)

Still praying


----------



## drdon (May 28, 2019)

Prayers still coming Pops. Keep fighting!


----------



## toysejr (May 28, 2019)

Continued Prayers for Pops


----------



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2019)

Oh No!!
More Prayers sent from Macungie!!
Hang On Pops---We're with you!

Bear


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (May 28, 2019)

Thoughts and prayers Pops.


----------



## chilerelleno (May 28, 2019)

Prayers


----------



## retfr8flyr (May 28, 2019)

Hang in there Pop's, we are all praying for you!!


----------



## tropics (May 28, 2019)

Stay strong Pops, Prayers heading your way
Richie


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 28, 2019)

Pops,  
My wife and I are keeping you in our prayers.


----------



## smokerjim (May 28, 2019)

hang in there Pop's,  prayers for you and family


----------



## xray (May 28, 2019)

We’re saying a prayer for you pops


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 28, 2019)

My heart sank again when I read Brian's post...  

Pops..  hang in there buddy..  don't give up the fight yet ... We've (wife and I) prayed every day for you and your family...


----------



## fullborebbq (May 29, 2019)

Thoughts and prayers going out to Pops!


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 29, 2019)

Hang in there POPS we are wishing you the best and prayers for you.

Warren


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 11, 2019)

Talked to Pops today. He is in the hospital now but he had to have several procedures done. Thank the Lord that they were all very successful and he will be on the mend. 

He will be in a rehab place for about 2 weeks but assured me that he would be back as soon as he can.

Thanks for the prayers and please continue for his speedy recovery.

Brian


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 11, 2019)

That's great news . I brined some chicken yesterday , got me to wondering how he was . Thanks for the update .


----------



## retfr8flyr (Jul 11, 2019)

Great news!!


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 11, 2019)

Get better Pops!


----------



## Polka (Jul 11, 2019)

thanks much, for keeping us posted!!


----------



## mooncusser (Jul 11, 2019)

That's promising news, thanks for sharing.  Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## drdon (Jul 12, 2019)

Prayers and best wishes haven't stopped. Keep going Pops.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 12, 2019)

Sending good thoughts your way Pops.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 12, 2019)

Thanks Brian for the good news update. Glad to hear everything's going great for Pops. Thoughts and prayers continue for Pops.

Warren


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 12, 2019)

Thanks, Brian.  Always thinking about Pops.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 12, 2019)

Thanks for the update Brian, glad to hear he's recovering. 

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 12, 2019)

Hang in there, Popsie!!
You got this one beat !!

Thanks for the Update, Brian!

Bear


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 12, 2019)

That is good to know. Hope he recovering well. Thanks for the update!


----------



## ofelles (Jul 12, 2019)

All of the above and then some


----------



## pushok2018 (Jul 12, 2019)

Good news!


----------



## Norwester55 (Jul 12, 2019)

Good to hear!


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 12, 2019)

great news, keep fighting pops


----------



## Dutch (Jul 12, 2019)

More knee-mail sent up for Pops! Thanks for the update Brian!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 13, 2019)

That's great news Brian!!!
Now Pops........you just gotta quit all this screwing around.  I ain't getting any younger, so I can't keep sending prayers your way forever. 
Gary


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 13, 2019)

Good to read things are going well.
Been off email for a few days and when I saw the lengthy string of replies I wasn't expecting good news.

God Speed, Pops


----------



## siege (Jul 13, 2019)

Hang in there, Pops. Rest up and recoup !


----------

